# cafetera o greca, dañada



## sjuan (Feb 11, 2011)

ola amigos tengo una cafetera (de mi mama) de goteo, el agua pasa por alrededor de la resistendica, la misma que calienta el cafe desues de hecho, y este la evapora y sube por una manguera, pero hay esta la falla, la cafetera calienta y evapora el agua pero no sube por completo solo pasan vapores y unas gotas de ves en cuando, por hay se ve una bolita que debe hacer de valvula pero, bueno no se 

si alguno de los compañeros tiene la respuesta de la falla le agradeceria profundamente me la enviara pues, sino me quedare sin el tinto mañanero (tradicion de colombia)


----------



## solaris8 (Feb 16, 2011)

debe de estar tapada la cañería, echarle agua, a ver si se destapa, otra es sacar la "bolita" que hace de válvula y ver si circula el agua, esto sin conectar la cafetera solo agua de la canilla, luego coloca la bolita en su lugar espera que se seque todo que drene todo el agua que pudiera tener en el interior o se halla filtrado, y enciendela pero en vez de agua échale vinagre, para sacar el calcio que se acumula en los tubos ..... cualquier cosa comenta


----------



## sjuan (Feb 16, 2011)

muchas gracias, si era un tampon de cafe que mi mama habia hechado a recalentar y no limpio bien la cafetera


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 16, 2011)

Esto ya excede lo electrónico, podemos poner un consultorio de café express


----------

